# Mom arrested for making Ex-Lax cookies



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mom arrested for making Ex-Lax cookies*

A mother who helped her daughter make Ex-Lax laxative laced cookies to give to a teacher that gave her a low grade was arrested Friday afternoon. The students left the cookies on the intended victim's desk but the teacher shared them with students instead of eating them. At least four seventh and eighth grade students became ill.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Dark_Knight7096 (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> LOL! :lol:


Yea I thought this myself, but still look at the parenting there. Ok, my son/daughter got a low grade, rather than using this as an example to discipline my child and teach them the importance of school and studying, let's just give the teacher who GAVE you (cause we all know underacheivers don't earn bad grade) the bad grades a bunch of cookies to make her have diarreha.

But still all in all pretty funny she got arrested for it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Now that's funny. Reminds me of summertime when I was 12 when I got this stuff from a joke catalog which was basicly a very very potent diuretic and I poured 2 vials of it in a friend of mines soda. Lets just say it worked beautifully. :twisted:


----------

